# Skeeter Pee rocket fuel..oops



## chachi44089 (Mar 23, 2011)

Went to bottle my sp last night and noticed a strong alcohol smell. Took a taste and wow..I made an oops..Dropped my hydrometer in my pee that had been sweetened to 1.010 about two weeks ago and found it had refermented to dry again!! Arrrggghhh!! I think I sweetened too soon after stabilizing. The yeast must have still been active. I am  ..Oh well, start again. I did learn something at least..As I pour 5 gallons of crystal clear pee down the drain..I didnt take very good notes on this batch as I went. I usually document every step I take with times and dates. I couldnt remember when I stabilized it, so I sweetened it..too early.


----------



## Arne (Mar 23, 2011)

Hope you didn't pour it out yet. Make another batch that is kinda weak, blend em. Or add more lemon and water and sugar. make sure you sorbate it this time tho. I can laugh with you, did the same thing with a batch of pie cherry wine. Don't know how strong it is, but the taste test says it is way up there. Just hitched up my belt and drinking it the way it is. The label says cherry bomb, tho. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 23, 2011)

Arne said:


> Hope you didn't pour it out yet. Make another batch that is kinda weak, blend em. Or add more lemon and water and sugar. make sure you sorbate it this time tho.



Exactly, I hope you didn't dump it out....Mix with a weaker batch or blend with a gallon of Cranberry or other fruity juice that you think would be appropriate.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 24, 2011)

Or you could keep it as a mixer with lemon-lime soda for a sparking pee over ice.


----------



## Arne (Mar 24, 2011)

So Chachi, what did you do?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2011)

chachi44089 said:


> Oh well, start again. I did learn something at least..As I pour 5 gallons of crystal clear pee down the drain




Based on this, I think he dumped it...


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 24, 2011)

Lon, Thanks for the new web site. Now I can print out the recipe & read it. [does not have a black back ground!] I print it out & keep my notes on the back for each batch. Currently have 5 gal. of Mixed Berry S.P. & 5 gal. of reg. S.P. with an Apple Wine slurry fermenting. 25 gals. of PEE & counting, in 4 months! Roy


----------



## chachi44089 (Mar 24, 2011)

I dumped it. Wasnt sure where I could keep it till I made a mixable batch.. I should have just bottled it as planned and did what Lon said..Guess I jeaned two things this time..Wait longer before sweetening, and dont dump until I get a few opinions..Oh well, live and learn. Will be starting a batch of concord in the next day or so, so I will have a slurry for another try at pee. At least its not expensive to make, so I dont feel too bad. I WILL ge it right next time..


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 24, 2011)

How long ago did you dump it? I'm just thinking that if you can get a really long garden hose and snake it down the plumbing and suck on your end really hard? Ummm..... maybe not.


----------



## Griff (Mar 24, 2011)

chachi44089 said:


> I dumped it. Wasnt sure where I could keep it till I made a mixable batch.. I should have just bottled it as planned and did what Lon said..Guess I jeaned two things this time..Wait longer before sweetening, and dont dump until I get a few opinions..Oh well, live and learn. Will be starting a batch of concord in the next day or so, so I will have a slurry for another try at pee. At least its not expensive to make, so I dont feel too bad. I WILL ge it right next time..



Darn, I was hoping you would check for more opinions on here before dumping.

It might be easier using a slurry, but it can be successfully made without one. I made my first batch just using a starter, and my second batch is going now. Lots of starter posts on here that tells how to do it.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Mar 28, 2011)

I just had a cup of my first batch of skeeter pee, its clear, smootheeee and will get your attention........I have a low tolerance level for alcohol so am soon very happy........can't believe how smooth it is

Thank you Lon, this is going to be fun.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 29, 2011)

What was the slurry from?


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 29, 2011)

The high alcohol would have been fun to sweeten up and serve over ice.... darn... never dump wine... unless it's infected with something!!

Debbie


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 30, 2011)

1ChuckGauthier said:


> I just had a cup of my first batch of skeeter pee, its clear, smootheeee and will get your attention........I have a low tolerance level for alcohol so am soon very happy........can't believe how smooth it is
> 
> Thank you Lon, this is going to be fun.



Wait until summer gets here and after working outdoors, you find yourself about a quart low on liquid. Man O' man, that Skeeter Pee really hits the spot, but when you're body is beggin for liquid, it'll hit you twice as fast.


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 3, 2011)

I will never dump again.. No slurry, just a Montrachet starter. Lon, you are making me thirsty!


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Apr 4, 2011)

I tested a bit tonight and the result was still starting to fell like ......have a batch of yellow plum cookin now, will use the slurry for next batch of PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...........still wondering if anyone has tried spicing up a batch


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 4, 2011)

Spicing it how? 

Debbie


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought I would try spicing up 1 gal batches.......I make it as 6 gal, rack into 5 gal carboy and 1 gal glass jugs........let it settle out and clear under airlock, then rack into 1 gal jugs again under airlock. I have enough help in drinking this stuff that none gets much age on it. Was thinking of spicing up some similar to what I see going on with cider. Was wondering if had tried this........if its lousy  , I don't want waste to much, its to good .


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 4, 2011)

Spicing up: Do you mean like adding cinnamon to cider? If so, some people claim that mint leaves go really well with lemonade beverages.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Lon, would you simmer the leaves in some of the Pee or just add to the Pee for a week or 3 or 4, and then remove......thoughts.....and I was thinking of cinnomon, cloves, and maybe ginger.......thanks


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 5, 2011)

1ChuckGauthier said:


> Hi Lon, would you simmer the leaves in some of the Pee or just add to the Pee for a week or 3 or 4, and then remove......thoughts.....and I was thinking of cinnomon, cloves, and maybe ginger.......thanks


I don't have any experience with it myself, I wonder if it was Deb who originally brought up the idea. Whoever it was, I think they were just adding a few mint leaves at the time of serving.

A quick web search led me to this recipe, it might provide some insight for you:
lemoade with mint


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 5, 2011)

Nope, it wasn't me with the mint...

I AM going to grow some mint this summer, however. I have lemon balm that I keep saying I'm going to make wine from... just never get around to it!

If you think of lemonade... how does cinnamon and cloves sound with that?

For me... not so good!

You never know until you try.

I like spice more with apple, cranberry (maybe), pear even... but I don't know about lemon.

Debbie


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 24, 2011)

I added ginger and cloves to my Honey/Dandelion and I just gotta warn you be very stingy with those spices...a little goes a long way...too much and its all you can taste.......maybe cinnamon and allspice, kinda like a pumpkin pie thing....wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New idea for honey/dandelion for Thanksgiving next year


----------

